
Antique (Asian) Arms Glossary - depeterdekker
https://www.mandarinmansion.com/glossary
======
depeterdekker
Hi all,

I'm writing an online glossary for terminology regardig antique arms and
armor. It's far from perfect, and with only one year in the making the amount
of articles is still limited.

I just wanted to know what you think in terms of content and usability. Any
feedback will help the further development.

Here is the link:
[https://www.mandarinmansion.com/glossary](https://www.mandarinmansion.com/glossary)

